# My First Blog



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

_Well Decided to make_ _"My First Blog" I have finally convinced my other half to come to the Doncaster show in September with me if all goes well. I am soooo excited I honestly cant wait, this will be my first show! Hopefully a coach will be orgainised for the Scottish crowd, so all with be goood! If not Ill drive, or get the train :2thumb:_
_Let me know if your going, would be great to meet some members! _

_Im planning on getting a male and female Super mack snow leos, and anything else that catches my eyes. I will try and behave and must realise I cannot take everything home with me lol :whistling2:_

_In the future I hope to breed Super Snows! :2thumb:_

_Thanks for reading xx _


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Doncaster is great, went last year it was awsome it was the first show I have been to, and I loved it, I only went for a look but ended up coming back with 2 female leo's, So I will defo be going back in September and get a male Sunglow leo and a female hoggie and maybe a few other criter's, you will not be disapointed, I think I will be going back every year.

Dan.


----------

